
On undoing, fixing, or removing commits in git - signa11
https://sethrobertson.github.io/GitFixUm/fixup.html
======
fnord77
easiest method (this article glosses over it): use BFG 2000:
[https://rtyley.github.io/bfg-repo-cleaner/](https://rtyley.github.io/bfg-
repo-cleaner/)

~~~
thrownaway954
"The BFG treats you like a reformed alcoholic: you've made some mistakes in
the past, but now you've cleaned up your act."

As a member of AA, I resemble that remark ;)

------
fzeroracer
I had to do a bit of history rewriting not too long ago. On my professional-
facing repo I had some projects from back when I was in college where I had
done a mixture of commits from both my professional persona and another
username. It was only recently that I noticed and so I used git-filter-branch
to clear out the commits I had made.

Thankfully it was a long-dormant project.

------
_ikke_
We link to this regularly in the #git irc channel on freenode. Seth used to
frequent there, but he hasn't been there for a while.

------
shakencrew
previous discussions on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6909146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6909146)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9661349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9661349)

------
feifan
Stumbled across this the other day — life-saver. Very well-designed

------
cdubzzz
Also check out: [http://ohshitgit.com/](http://ohshitgit.com/)

